# DRL resistor



## Ktang (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello, I recently installed an HID kit for my GTO, and I found a buried thread about how to convert the DRL's to use the fog lights instead. As I went to disconnect the DRL resistor plug, I saw that the ceramic resistor was in pieces before I even touched it. The pieces fell to the ground as I unplugged the connector. I'm suprised that my running lights worked at all before I touched the resistor...
Does anyone know what the resistance value of it is? I'd like to just wire in a regular resistor in it's place.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I just bypassed my resistor and run the lights full power, because I have HID's and liked to keep my DRL's. Somewhere in the service manual it says the DRL's run at 80% of power. I'm not 100% sure, I have to look it up.


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

how did you manage to do this, i was going to just remove the drl relay


----------

